# Late AF after failed IVF



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Can someone please re- assure I am 12 days late for my AF after having a failed IVF back in July I had a bleed to show the result which was very light, but now late for AF we want to get on with FET but cant until AF arrives?  Do U think its something to worry about?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hun - this might be a stupid question, but have you done a test? it could just be that it can take a few months for your system to get back to normal, as it really does throw your hormones out. However, (and i'm not trying to give you false hope) on my 3rd icsi, i had a full AF and a neg test, but i tested randomly a couple of weeks later and found i was actually pg.  given that i bled at 4, 8 and 12 weeks, had i not done that random test, i may not have found out until i was over 3 months....just a thought.

Hope your system sorts itself out soon adn you have some good luck with FET. 

(also my consultant would never let me move onto more treatment until i had had 3 natural cycles first).


----------



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I might do a test tomorrow but I reckon it will be negative.  When I spoke to my consultant yesterday he also told me to do a test and if no Af arrives in the next 10 days to call him back as he would like to do a scan to make sure theres nothing wrong?!  Which really worried me.  So did U get pregant from you IVF when U got a negative result?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - she must have just been a very late implanter!!  I had lots of bleeding too which was a bit stressful, but she was obviously meant to be as she hung on in there and is now a VERY active 2 year old!!

I've just re-read your original post - you say that you 'had a bleed which showed the result' - does that mean that you didn't do a test?

I really think you need to hun!

good luck!


----------



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh bless.  Yer I meant I did a test which showed the result after the IVF was negative.  Where are U having your treatment?


----------



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Did a test this morning & excepted it was negative.  Having spoken to Hubby & friend last night I have decided I am going to make an appointment with the Doctor today for next week as I am very worried that somethings wrong?!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Kezza, sorry to hear that hun -but it does just sound like everything is taking a while to settle down.  We end up with so many drugs etc during a cycle that it can take a while to get things back to normal.

I've had all my treatments through London Fertility clinic.

hope it all sorts itself out soon hun


----------



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yer I reckon thats the case, but I am going to pop to the doctors just to get checked out!

I am had my treatment @ Londons Women Clinic darlington, is that the same as U?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear it was a bfn hun.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Kezza - nah - LFC is in devonshire road/harley street in london.  there is a london womens clinic in harley street too.  but it sounds like you are actually up north, not in london?


----------



## Kezza1 (Jul 30, 2007)

oops sorry yer been a bit dippy!!!!


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Kezza,

sorry i am new to this side and i just read all your notes. I am having my treatment at the darlington woman's clinic too. what ever happend to your check up with your doctor? Is everything OK? i hope so anyway

good luck
gerbinia x


----------

